# Dishwasher detergent pods wrapped in plastic



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I tried both the plastic wrapped things and the powerball tablet things in my Fisher Paykel (cause I really love the Tide pods for clothes) but neither of them worked right and messed up my soap thing pretty bad. There was much rinsing of the flappy thing to get all the gunk cleaned out.

I think it's true, certainly it was for my machine.

I now use powder only, I have a container with an attached scoop that I keep it in so it's almost as easy as pods/powerball things is.

I use something just like this - https://www.amazon.com/Buddeez-Bird...=container+with+scoop&qid=1576741162&sr=8-248 but I don't know the size of it. ** I need a slightly bigger one cause the size I have is about 3 loads short of holding a whole box of powder heh


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks, I have to say I have wondered but have been staying with my tablets, "Finish" and they are working just fine. Cross that thought off of my list.

Bud


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Is the cost of the pods comparable to liquid detergent? We use All Free and Clear liquid and it works well. Hasn't broke the bank yet.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I used pods and tablets before, maybe for a year, and didn’t have any problem with clogging. I didn’t see any residual plastic when I cleaned the filter basket. I now only use powder only because I can control the amount better. I use a scoop marked at 1 oz.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Friends of mine , Older people thought they bought the ones that dissolve, it cost them a new machine.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't think the plastic around the pods melts. It dissolves in water. That's why the instructions on the bag of pods says to re-seal the bag after removing one of the pods --- the humidity in the air can react with the "plastic". However, I don't bother to reseal the bag, and the pods seem to survive anyways. Pods is all I use -- instructions on my Bosch say for best results use fresh powdered detergent or detergent pods.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

We've been using the dishwasher pods for a couple of years now, and no problems at all. I've never seen any residue. I assume they're not really plastic, but a water-soluble material, like they use for pills. I know if you pick them up with wet hands, they get sticky and start to dissolve right away.

As for cost, we buy the store brand and they work fine. The cost is trivial enough that I've never bothered to figure out how much more it is than powder or liquid.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I've never thought there would be a concern the tablets wouldn't melt, as that would be a marketing nightmare for the industry. However, I have had twice a couple tenants where the tablet got caught under the float switch rendering the DW useless. I think they just threw them in without regard to placement or sitting them in the tray. 

Personally I have been using generic liquid detergent after switching from powder many years ago.


----------

